
Show HN: Put your terminal in your Menubar - adamisntdead
http://termbar.com
======
joshstrange
\- "Get the app, $1"

\- Click the link to buy

\- Cost: $2 ($1 if you share)

A little deceptive...

Also I'm a fan of electron apps because I believe get get some apps that we
would otherwise not get and they are cross platform but this doesn't really
fit either of those criteria.

Save yourself the money and download iTerm2 [0] for free (15MB vs 110MB) and
use the quake style mode (bind it to a hotkey, it's life changing).

[0] [https://www.iterm2.com/](https://www.iterm2.com/)

------
ivanbakel
So, similar to the Gnome dropdown terminal plugin? I've never really seen the
use of these types of tools. Your terminal should be fast enough to spin up a
new window instantly, so opening it on its own is hardly an inconvenience. The
bigger problem tends to be in how they obfuscate the program running behind
it, which has given me some grief in the past with regards to updating
configs.

If people find it useful, though, more power to them.

------
moondev
iTerm2 has a quake style drop-down layout that is instant and activated by hot
key. I can't live without it. And just curious, is this an electron menu-bar
app? What framework did you use for the tty

~~~
joshstrange
This is what I use, it's muscle memory for me at this point to get access to
my terminal. I couldn't live without it either.

------
Cozumel
I don't honestly see a use case for this at all, I'm sure it solves some
problem for you else you wouldn't have created it but it just seems slightly
ridiculous.

------
ryanbertrand
I wonder how many spam emails he will get once the bots pick up his plain text
email.

